# Ot: The Blizzard Of 2006



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

So how have you knick fans had to struggle with this blizzard? This is a topic I figure that could use some venting since it seems rather big. Some places in the city got up to 20 INCHES OF SNOW. They're saying its one of the top 5 storms of ALL TIME. How've you guys been dealing with/coping with the storm and how's it affected you??

Personally I'm staying indoors and it's destroyed most of my plans.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

gettin my boots n gettin the **** outta my house... going to my friends house.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

No School!!!


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

No School!!!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Big city wusses.....*

20 inches is just flurries from CNY on up.........


40 inches.......now THATS a storm.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this is my fate on this day


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Central Park is up to 24 inches.......second biggest in cities history. Going to come real close to biggest for CPK! Just wow.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

it's terrible here in jersey too. doesn't look like it'll stop anytime soon


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone want to shovel in front of my door? I'll give you rep. lol


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Anyone want to shovel in front of my door? I'll give you rep. lol


Already did it for you....havnt you looked out your door lately? lol
P.S- NYC....RECORD SNOW FALL, BIGGEST ALL TIME!!! (26.9 inches)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

We even got a lot out here on Long Island. My car's buried - looks like an igloo.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't remember having this much snow since '96


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And it won't even result in a missed school day.... rats


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> And it won't even result in a missed school day.... rats


Depends where you live and what school distract you go to. Many school will be closed tomorrow


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Law school out on LI... no chance. Probably won't even get a delay out of it. Waaah. I wouldn't mind starting classes at 12:00 tomorrow.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah your prob. right, many public schools will be closed though for the youngings.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

A lot of people laughed at me today. Because I didn't bother to clean my car when I drove it. I just wiped a portion on the windshield and the entire thing just looked liked a giant moving snowball, you can't even recognize what kind of car it is. I think I won't clean it for the few days just leave it as it is seeing people react to it today was just too fun.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah your prob. right, many public schools will be closed though for the youngings.


Lucky rugrats


----------

